# My first German Shepherd



## Heather Mills-Dale (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi everyone my name is Heather and I just bought a 9 week old German Shepherd puppy her name is wednesday. I've had a few people mentioned to me that her ears are too small and shepherds don't have white. I have done some research and found out that it is quite common for German Shepherd puppies to have patches of white. Can anyone else confirm that for me it's been mentioned that her snout looks too small. Looking for help if anyone can help answer my questions thank you. I should mention she is not 9 weeks old in this picture she is younger I do not have a picture of her at this moment recent


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Do you have a more current photo?


----------



## Heather Mills-Dale (Jul 19, 2021)

At the moment I don't I pick her up tomorrow. Honestly it doesn't matter to me if she's not a purebred she needs a home and I have an awesome home to give but it would be nice to know


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Get a DNA test. Did you meet the parents? Have pictures of them?


----------



## Heather Mills-Dale (Jul 19, 2021)

I have seen both parents both are purebred shepherds. Or at least the ones they said are the parents


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

She's adorable! 

Nobody can tell you with 100% certainty if she is pure or not. I have seen GSDs that you would swear are pure and then find out on a DNA test they are a mix. 

I have seen others that you would swear are a mix. Only to find out they are in fact purebred GSDs. 

Only way to know for sure is a DNA test. Embark is a good one.


----------



## Heather Mills-Dale (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you she is adorable and I fell in love with that little face as soon as I saw it I was sucked right in LOL


----------



## Maurie (Jun 10, 2021)

She's adorable! They grow fast, take lots of pictures!


----------



## Heather Mills-Dale (Jul 19, 2021)

Awesome thank you definitely will


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She is cute. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It's not uncommon for GSDs to have white on the chest. But white socks on the paws, no. And the ears look to be too far to the side of the head. They should be closer together like this pup's ears: Summer. 6 weeks pup.

Please post a recent photo when she finally arrives at your home!


----------



## Heather Mills-Dale (Jul 19, 2021)

Whereabouts are you located in Canada


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Heather Mills-Dale said:


> Whereabouts are you located in Canada


If you are talking to me I am everywhere. Lol.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Ears could still be GSD here is our girl at 6 weeks and one year.


----------



## Maurie (Jun 10, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> It's not uncommon for GSDs to have white on the chest. But white socks on the paws, no. And the ears look to be too far to the side of the head. They should be closer together like this pup's ears: Summer. 6 weeks pup.
> 
> Please post a recent photo when she finally arrives at your home!


I doesn't really matter if the pup is pure or not, she's adorable either way -- but even purebred GSDs can have white on the chest, tail -- or paws, especially as pups. It normally disappears as they lose their puppy coat. White paws on the adult purebred GSD is considered a fault.


----------



## AnnaMarie (May 17, 2021)

Cute as a button. If you don’t care and she doesn’t care the only issue is did you pay for a full blood?

if money is no concern don’t worry. Here is something you should know. The “breeders” may show you mom and “dad” but, a female can breed with multiple males and have multiple breed pups.
For example GSD/GSD= 2 GSD then comes a Blue healer BH/GSD= 1BHGSD mix, pit bull they go twice PB/GSD= 4 PBGSD. Yes you can even throw in a chihuahua in there.

Again, if you don’t care she won’t. She is stinking cute. Looks like a little bear. Much luck.


----------



## SulcoPete (Sep 10, 2020)

Heather Mills-Dale said:


> Hi everyone my name is Heather and I just bought a 9 week old German Shepherd puppy her name is wednesday. I've had a few people mentioned to me that her ears are too small and shepherds don't have white. I have done some research and found out that it is quite common for German Shepherd puppies to have patches of white. Can anyone else confirm that for me it's been mentioned that her snout looks too small. Looking for help if anyone can help answer my questions thank you. I should mention she is not 9 weeks old in this picture she is younger I do not have a picture of her at this moment recent


Here's a picture of my pup at 9 weeks, for comparison.


----------



## Daisy's Dad (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi Heather,
Your puppy is devastatingly cute. As a previous poster mentioned, if you didn't pay extra for a "purebred" and also don't have the papers that should come with the pup, then most likely the pup is not a purebred IMO. However, personally my preference is that my dogs not be "purebred" in light of all the inheritable medical problems that are much more common in purebred GSDs.
This is Daisy, my third GSD, at around 5-6 yo. Clearly she is not purebred but close enough to have all the good traits---good looks, super intelligent, sound hips, great hearing and nose, obedient and protective of our home and family. Best of all, at current age of 11, she still has a bit of puppy energy and attitude. Actually more than just a bit.🐕 Good luck with your baby!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Daisy's Dad said:


> Hi Heather,
> Your puppy is devastatingly cute. As a previous poster mentioned, if you didn't pay extra for a "purebred" and also don't have the papers that should come with the pup, then most likely the pup is not a purebred IMO. However, personally my preference is that my dogs not be "purebred" in light of all the inheritable medical problems that are much more common in purebred GSDs.
> This is Daisy, my third GSD, at around 5-6 yo. Clearly she is not purebred but close enough to have all the good traits---good looks, super intelligent, sound hips, great hearing and nose, obedient and protective of our home and family. Best of all, at current age of 11, she still has a bit of puppy energy and attitude. Actually more than just a bit.🐕 Good luck with your baby!
> View attachment 576326


That is a myth. Mixed breeds are subject to the same ailments as purebred and may have even more if they inherited a tendency toward medical problems from each breed. If someone wants a mixed breed dog, great. One of mine is a mix. If someone paid a high price for a purebred dog, they should get what they paid for.


----------



## Daisy's Dad (Feb 4, 2021)

Uh, no, that's not correct









Health of purebred vs mixed breed dogs: the actual data


By Carol Beuchat PhD



www.instituteofcaninebiology.org




.

summation:

The study by Bellumori et al (2013) used medical records from the veterinary clinic at UC Davis for more than* 27,000 dogs and compared the incidence of 24 genetic disorders in mixed versus purebred dogs*. The abstract of the paper is included at the bottom of this page.

Here is what they found:

1) *The incidence of 10 genetic disorders (42%) was significantly greater in purebred dogs.

2) The incidence of 1 disorder (ruptured cranial cruciate ligament; 4%) was greater in mixed breed dogs.*

3) For the rest of the disorders examined, they found no difference in incidence between mixed and purebred dogs.


----------



## AnnaMarie (May 17, 2021)

SulcoPete said:


> View attachment 576324
> 
> Here's a picture of my pup at 9 weeks, for comparison.


Awe she is beautiful


----------



## SulcoPete (Sep 10, 2020)

AnnaMarie said:


> Awe she is beautiful


Thanks! And a more recent pic at 10 months...interesting the differences between the puppy and adult coats.


----------



## Sandyjc60 (Feb 22, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Get a DNA test. Did you meet the parents? Have pictures of them?





Heather Mills-Dale said:


> Hi everyone my name is Heather and I just bought a 9 week old German Shepherd puppy her name is wednesday. I've had a few people mentioned to me that her ears are too small and shepherds don't have white. I have done some research and found out that it is quite common for German Shepherd puppies to have patches of white. Can anyone else confirm that for me it's been mentioned that her snout looks too small. Looking for help if anyone can help answer my questions thank you. I should mention she is not 9 weeks old in this picture she is younger I do not have a picture of her at this moment recent


Hi, congrats on finding such a little beauty. Enjoy. We have had 6 GSD over the years and every pup has looked different especially regarding ears. Don’t worry about the white their coats change almost weekly in those early months x


----------



## Max2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Heather Mills-Dale said:


> Hi everyone my name is Heather and I just bought a 9 week old German Shepherd puppy her name is wednesday. I've had a few people mentioned to me that her ears are too small and shepherds don't have white. I have done some research and found out that it is quite common for German Shepherd puppies to have patches of white. Can anyone else confirm that for me it's been mentioned that her snout looks too small. Looking for help if anyone can help answer my questions thank you. I should mention she is not 9 weeks old in this picture she is younger I do not have a picture of her at this moment recent


Hi. My Max had whte on him as well is is 13 months old. Now. And the white has gone, I also have a female lily ( I got a buddy for Max). She had very small ears and also had white. She is 7 months old now. They are both pb….. I was like you about lily. But my vet assured me she was a pb…. No worries though, she was in a bad situation and desperately needed a home, so it did matter to me, and I love them both!


----------



## Maxine222 (May 25, 2020)

Hi Heather! Your GSD girl Wednesday is ADORABLE!! I want her!!
My first GSD I rescued, just as people were taking her to be put down, cause no one wanted her after a divorce. She was 11 yrs old and lived till 15 yrs old! 102 lbs and her name was Lady. I got so lucky. Your dog Wednesday is so lucky to have found you! Have fun researching the breed and enjoying every moment with her! Congrats!


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

Maurie said:


> White paws on the adult purebred GSD is considered a fault.


lol falls in line with my lil' Lexi. She also failed her first DNA test.... 
(the test she passed showed her to be 100% GSD)


----------



## FristSgt (Dec 17, 2021)

does not appear to be a pure GSD. Here is a pic of 8 week old puppy


----------



## Bodhers (Dec 4, 2021)

She looks like a baby GSD to me


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bodhers, the OP @AnnaMarie didn't come back with updated pics nor DNA test results if she ever had them done.


----------

